# Tuning advice, Rhode Island 401



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, I have been working on perfecting my fairly new system, using the Alpine cda-9887 paired up with the JL HD900/5 system amplifier.

I've been tuning around with this system for a couple of weeks after upgrading from some budget class a/b amps which sounded pretty good with the 9887.

I am running components all around with JL C5's up front and a sealed JL 12w6v2 in the hatch. My speakers are broken in and seem to provide proper natural staging. 

I am looking for some local tuning advice or someone with golden ears to help me perfect the clarity and and level off my gains consistently with all of the 9887's processing.


----------

